
Scrutinizing SpaceX, NASA Overlooked Some Boeing Software Problems - ayvanovich
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/07/science/boeing-starliner-nasa.html
======
mips_avatar
I think Americans should be scrutinizing a lot more of it's incumbent
institutions/companies. They probably don't deserve the steady
funding/regulatory capture they receive.

~~~
wanderr
Specifically in the Boeing case, you'd think that the software quality issues
on the airplane side would trigger anyone doing business with them to be more
skeptical about their software.

~~~
mips_avatar
It's amazing how far Boeing has fallen. But I suppose you can diagnose the
problem by looking at their leadership. Why has their leadership moved to
chicago?

